# Is he lying about being an oil platform engineer???



## AJRay

Can anyone help me out and give me some insight please? I’ve done some research, which is lead me to here. But my research has also left me with doubt in my mind. I met a man two months ago on POF dating site. He claims he is a widow, with two young girls in boarding school in the UK. He initially said he was coming home around Christmas time to meet me but he had an accident on the rig. Being that he is the contractor of this oil platform that he is developing, I was told the project was supposed to be completed by December 31 and he has now had to get an extension. The current extension expires the end of February. In the meantime his one daughter had heart complications and ended up in a UK hospital where he has no extended insurance. Surgery was quite costly and yes he did ask for money. His reasoning was that his life savings has been put into the investment of this current oil platform project he’s on and he will not get paid until the project is complete. He says unfortunately his loan for the project is maxed out and he has no funds to pay for his daughter surgery. She has been in the hospital for two months now. I gave him some money for the initial deposit for her surgery along with a few of his coworkers . But now he has the balance of the bill to pay. Once again he has asked me to help him with money, but this time I refused. This is been going on for a month now with his young daughter sitting in a hospital apparently. When I refused to give him any more money in a polite manner, he got very quiet on me. I sense a change in attitude, but when questioned him about this behaviour he says that it’s due to all the stress between his job and his kids and lack of money, which I understand. I’m just very concerned with the change of attitude, though I’ve given him the benefit of the doubt, there has been multiple other red flags as well. I’m just looking for information that can help me to know if he is really on an oil platform. I am told that he is based outside of Tampa Florida. Is there any other way I can get some peace of mind or verification that he is being real? He does phone, I found him though he doesn’t always answer, he does call back. We rarely video chat, 90% of our relationship is texts. He texts mostly late at night. Can anyone help? Thank you!


----------



## Evinrude58

You’re very naive and ignorant of a scam artist that’s playing you. Wise up abd act accordingly


----------



## Andy1001

Medical treatment in the UK is free unless your using a private hospital for elective surgery. Emergency surgery will be free for anyone who is in the country but it’s a moot point. The boarding school will have all their pupils insured anyway. 
Have you any idea how much money is needed to construct an oil rig? Hundreds of millions.
He’s scamming you and you know it.


----------



## Openminded

No.No.No.

Ever heard of scams? You’re living one.


----------



## Openminded

How much did he take you for?


----------



## AJRay

Andy1001 said:


> Medical treatment in the UK is free unless your using a private hospital for elective surgery. Emergency surgery will be free for anyone who is in the country but it’s a moot point. The boarding school will have all their pupils insured anyway.
> Have you any idea how much money is needed to construct an oil rig? Hundreds of millions.
> He’s scamming you and you know it.


Yes the daughter is getting private hospital treatment. I also asked about boarding school insurance and he said they do not provide it due to the children are not UK residents, they are US residents. (I even got hospital name and address)
I have asked many many questions, but he always seems to have an answer. He told me that he has millions invested into this project, he has done this work his whole life. This is his investment. 
This is why I’m confused, I’m asking questions he seems sincere but then reading the scams makes me concerned. I don’t want to throw something away that could be legitimate and I’m just not being trusting! ??


----------



## m.t.t

it sounds like he is a skilled manipulator. He has made you have feelings for him even though you have obviously have never met. None of what he has told you about the daughter makes sense. This is so clear from the outside. Trust us and walk away., 

Even if he wasn't a scam artist.Which he clearly is, he should in no way be seen as a potential partner as you have not met him but he has all these issues. Please call a domestic abuse help line. They will at least be able to talk to you and take the blindfold off that he has placed on you. There is no way this is not a scammer. Never ever give someone money, even if you meet them in person and they ask. If they need your money that's why they are with you.


----------



## Trident

I'm in the wrong line of work.

Earning an honest living is way too difficult.


----------



## m.t.t

AJRay said:


> Yes the daughter is getting private hospital treatment. I also asked about boarding school insurance and he said they do not provide it due to the children are not UK residents, they are US residents. (I even got hospital name and address)
> I have asked many many questions, but he always seems to have an answer. He told me that he has millions invested into this project, he has done this work his whole life. This is his investment.
> This is why I’m confused, I’m asking questions he seems sincere but then reading the scams makes me concerned. I don’t want to throw something away that could be legitimate and I’m just not being trusting! ??


he has answers because he is a con artist. They are always smooth talkers.


----------



## Andy1001

AJRay said:


> Yes the daughter is getting private hospital treatment. I also asked about boarding school insurance and he said they do not provide it due to the children are not UK residents, they are US residents. (I even got hospital name and address)
> I have asked many many questions, but he always seems to have an answer. He told me that he has millions invested into this project, he has done this work his whole life. This is his investment.
> This is why I’m confused, I’m asking questions he seems sincere but then reading the scams makes me concerned. I don’t want to throw something away that could be legitimate and I’m just not being trusting! ??


The school insures the students. It doesn’t matter where they’re from.
I know what I’m talking about here, and with respect, you don’t.


----------



## happyhusband0005

AJRay said:


> Can anyone help me out and give me some insight please? I’ve done some research, which is lead me to here. But my research has also left me with doubt in my mind. I met a man two months ago on POF dating site. He claims he is a widow, with two young girls in boarding school in the UK. He initially said he was coming home around Christmas time to meet me but he had an accident on the rig. Being that he is the contractor of this oil platform that he is developing, I was told the project was supposed to be completed by December 31 and he has now had to get an extension. The current extension expires the end of February. In the meantime his one daughter had heart complications and ended up in a UK hospital where he has no extended insurance. Surgery was quite costly and yes he did ask for money. His reasoning was that his life savings has been put into the investment of this current oil platform project he’s on and he will not get paid until the project is complete. He says unfortunately his loan for the project is maxed out and he has no funds to pay for his daughter surgery. She has been in the hospital for two months now. I gave him some money for the initial deposit for her surgery along with a few of his coworkers . But now he has the balance of the bill to pay. Once again he has asked me to help him with money, but this time I refused. This is been going on for a month now with his young daughter sitting in a hospital apparently. When I refused to give him any more money in a polite manner, he got very quiet on me. I sense a change in attitude, but when questioned him about this behaviour he says that it’s due to all the stress between his job and his kids and lack of money, which I understand. I’m just very concerned with the change of attitude, though I’ve given him the benefit of the doubt, there has been multiple other red flags as well. I’m just looking for information that can help me to know if he is really on an oil platform. I am told that he is based outside of Tampa Florida. Is there any other way I can get some peace of mind or verification that he is being real? He does phone, I found him though he doesn’t always answer, he does call back. We rarely video chat, 90% of our relationship is texts. He texts mostly late at night. Can anyone help? Thank you!


100% a scam. And he's bad at scamming.


----------



## Diana7

I am afraid that he is just out to get money. You get lots of these horrible disgusting people on dating sites mostly from places like Nigeria and that area. 
Its usually a similar sob story with a few variations. 
Report him to the website and the police as you have given him money.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Totally agree, it's a scam.

Assume it's not a scam, do you want a relationship with a guy that's pressuring you for money in less than 2 months? Doesn't something just smell wrong about that in the first place? Give him the number to a UK bank so he can get a loan.


----------



## Diana7

AJRay said:


> Yes the daughter is getting private hospital treatment. I also asked about boarding school insurance and he said they do not provide it due to the children are not UK residents, they are US residents. (I even got hospital name and address)
> I have asked many many questions, but he always seems to have an answer. He told me that he has millions invested into this project, he has done this work his whole life. This is his investment.
> This is why I’m confused, I’m asking questions he seems sincere but then reading the scams makes me concerned. I don’t want to throw something away that could be legitimate and I’m just not being trusting! ??


She wouldnt be needing private treatment. The NHS would treat her being she is so ill. Please read up on romance scams.


----------



## AJRay

Andy1001 said:


> The school insures the students. It doesn’t matter where they’re from.
> I know what I’m talking about here, and with respect, you don’t.


Are you in the UK?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

You need to block his number. That guy is nothing but a scammer and absolutely don't send him a dime. Dr Phil has these situations where people are being scammed out of their money by these guys who say they work usually out of the United States and then they get stuck there and need money and then they'll repay you once they get their money which they can't get for some crazy reason that doesn't hold water. 

You are being scammed and you need to block this guy.


----------



## mickybill

He has millions invested yet nothing for his daughter, or health insurance....?


----------



## Anastasia6

Standard scam. My 75 years old wheechair bound diabetic MIL has an oil developer who had a spill in Dubai. He was going to fly in and sweep her away on a romantic vacation then marry her and she'd never have to worry about anything again.

Of course on the day he was supposed to come was when the spill happened. He has all his money tied up in the well right now and if he doesn't clean up the spill he'll be put in a middle eastern jail. Dubai doesn't play around. The clean up is only several thousand but he just doesn't have it due to his speculative well which will pay huge returns soon.



NEEDLESS TO SAY he is lying to you. Please report him to the FBI


----------



## AJRay

DownByTheRiver said:


> You need to block his number. That guy is nothing but a scammer and absolutely don't send him a dime. Dr Phil has these situations where people are being scammed out of their money by these guys who say they work usually out of the United States and then they get stuck there and need money and then they'll repay you once they get their money which they can't get for some crazy reason that doesn't hold water.
> 
> You are being scammed and you need to block this guy.


Thank you… I realize now, unfortunately it’s 3k later but could of been worse! 
There should be some way to stop these scams.


----------



## m.t.t

Work out why you fell for it and won't happen to you again.


----------



## Diana7

AJRay said:


> Thank you… I realize now, unfortunately it’s 3k later but could of been worse!
> There should be some way to stop these scams.


Please report it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

AJRay said:


> Thank you… I realize now, unfortunately it’s 3k later but could of been worse!
> There should be some way to stop these scams.


It's usually impossible according to Dr Phil because most of the scammers are posing as being from some country that they're not from and he says most of them are from Nigeria where they have a whole business built up around it. 

I'm so sorry that happened to you but I'm glad you caught it at 3,000 because there are people who have spent hundreds of thousands. 

If you look at some of the mushy stuff he may have written you and copy parts of it you can even often find it online where they copy it from.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Props to you @AJRay for coming here to ask about this. That was smart and saved you a ton of heartache.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Openminded

They usually start out asking for small(ish) amounts to see if you’re willing and as time goes on the amounts they need increase. Scammers are everywhere so the key is to be careful — and skeptical of people who need money.


----------



## Evinrude58

happyhusband0005 said:


> 100% a scam. And he's bad at scamming.


Technically not, we don’t know how much this grifter has already gotten out of her.


----------



## Evinrude58

AJRay said:


> Thank you… I realize now, unfortunately it’s 3k later but could of been worse!
> There should be some way to stop these scams.


I have a friend whose friend was scammed out of her entire life savings, and still tried to get more, even though my friend warned her she was being scammed. Loneliness is rough and can cause anyone to mess up. OP, I hate it for you, but beg you to not fall for this further. Don’t let con artists gaslight you. 
it’s a shame these slime balls are never held accountable.


----------



## thunderchad

This is a scam.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Evinrude58 said:


> Technically not, we don’t know how much this grifter has already gotten out of her.


My point is he's pretty obvious, she fell for a bad scam. It's sad but it happens a lot, Some of these guys run pretty sizable operations.


----------



## Talker67

99% sure this guy scammed you out of that money, and is trying to get more out of you. he is assuming you are too dumb to figure it out.

go no contact on him.

there is maybe a 1% chance he is who he says he is, but why would he be asking YOU for money? only because he is a jerk, who you do not want to know at all.


----------



## aine

AJRay said:


> Can anyone help me out and give me some insight please? I’ve done some research, which is lead me to here. But my research has also left me with doubt in my mind. I met a man two months ago on POF dating site. He claims he is a widow, with two young girls in boarding school in the UK. He initially said he was coming home around Christmas time to meet me but he had an accident on the rig. Being that he is the contractor of this oil platform that he is developing, I was told the project was supposed to be completed by December 31 and he has now had to get an extension. The current extension expires the end of February. In the meantime his one daughter had heart complications and ended up in a UK hospital where he has no extended insurance. Surgery was quite costly and yes he did ask for money. His reasoning was that his life savings has been put into the investment of this current oil platform project he’s on and he will not get paid until the project is complete. He says unfortunately his loan for the project is maxed out and he has no funds to pay for his daughter surgery. She has been in the hospital for two months now. I gave him some money for the initial deposit for her surgery along with a few of his coworkers . But now he has the balance of the bill to pay. Once again he has asked me to help him with money, but this time I refused. This is been going on for a month now with his young daughter sitting in a hospital apparently. When I refused to give him any more money in a polite manner, he got very quiet on me. I sense a change in attitude, but when questioned him about this behaviour he says that it’s due to all the stress between his job and his kids and lack of money, which I understand. I’m just very concerned with the change of attitude, though I’ve given him the benefit of the doubt, there has been multiple other red flags as well. I’m just looking for information that can help me to know if he is really on an oil platform. I am told that he is based outside of Tampa Florida. Is there any other way I can get some peace of mind or verification that he is being real? He does phone, I found him though he doesn’t always answer, he does call back. We rarely video chat, 90% of our relationship is texts. He texts mostly late at night. Can anyone help? Thank you!



You just met this man a few months ago and he's looking for money!! and you are giving it to him! Run Run Run, it is a scam


----------



## Talker67

aine said:


> You just met this man a few months ago and he's looking for money!! and you are giving it to him! Run Run Run, it is a scam


are you really that desperate for a man that you would be sending this fake online person all this money?

i assure you, there are valid, real, men living right nearby to where you live that are LOOKING for women like you. Instead of blowing your money on this scam, spend your money and time looking for a good one!

For instance, i hear millenials are hiring Match Makers nowadays. at least you will be meeting real people who have been vetted with such a service!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Romance scams will cost you


It’s Valentine’s Day and love is in the air. You may think you spend a lot on flowers or chocolate, but losing money in a romance scam would cost you even more.




www.consumer.ftc.gov





From the article...
"What do we mean by romance scams? We’re not talking about the person you thought was “the one” but ended up being a dud. We’re talking about people you meet online, who lavish you with attention … and then ask for money. Usually they want the money by wire transfer or gift card. *They might claim they need it for a medical emergency* or to come visit you. Then they take your money, but there’s no surgery and no trip."


----------

